
Twitter Hires Bing's Principal Scientist Away From Microsoft - mjfern
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/twitter_hires_bings_principle_scientist_away_from.php
======
nickpatrick
"Principal" is a standard career level at Microsoft. There are dozens of
principal-level engineers on the Bing team.

------
rbanffy
Consider that, with Nokia, Microsoft has shown mastery in the art of offensive
outplacement.

------
maeon3
I was just propositioned by a staffing agency for Microsoft and it was done
poorly. I was treated like many of the Indian staffing agencies. A non fluent
English speaker low-balling the rate and ratcheting down that rates before we
even get a chance to discuss the position.

I'm getting the feeling that the hiring division for MS is losing its mojo.

------
ericmsimons
Ouchies. Microsoft needs a win in their web services division ASAP.

